# Gears of Revolution: Isle at the Axis of the World Genius Loci Question



## This Effin’ GM (Jan 31, 2022)

I am having a heck of a time trying to visualize the "marble splinter" pillar thing in the Genius Loci encounter in the first adventure of the Gears of Revolution AP. Anyone here have any idea what this is supposed to look like?

My apologies if this has been asked before


----------



## arkwright (Jan 31, 2022)

Official art.


----------



## This Effin’ GM (Jan 31, 2022)

I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS OFFICIAL ART!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2022)

I think it got left out of the 5e version, or maybe the 4e hardcover compilation. Our bad. 

Thanks, Arkwright, for hooking them up.


----------

